# 2 question on ecm8000 and spl meter, please



## TurboTomato (May 8, 2011)

Hello and thank you for you help.

1)what is the difference between calibrated and not-calibrated ecm?

2) If I have a calibrated ecm 8000, do I need spl meter too? Or can I go with ecm only?


Thank you in advance.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

TurboTomato said:


> 1)what is the difference between calibrated and not-calibrated ecm?


Just the calibration files that allow the mic's own (non-flat) response to be removed from the measurement results.



> 2) If I have a calibrated ecm 8000, do I need spl meter too? Or can I go with ecm only?


Calibration of analog mics can't give REW the info it would need to work out true SPL, so if you need to know actual SPL figures you would still need an SPL meter to calibrate the signal levels coming from the mic. It is not essential though, nothing wrong with going through the SPL cal procedure without a meter and just telling REW you are seeing 75 dB when the test signal is at a comfortable volume.


----------

